# Latté



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi friends! Two weeks have gone by since I last posted asking questions of estimated kidding with Latte, my Nigerian Dwarf. Today seeing discharge but I saw discharge two weeks ago that I knew had to be the plug but today I'm seeing more white and thicker discharge. I'm including a picture... Do you think it's still the plug? I just want to know if I should be in the goat yard or if I'm safe to stay home. Her ligs are loose but have been for two weeks and her bag seems fuller but not by much. What is your guess?














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks to me like Latte is ready judging by the goo. Her udder isn't strutted yet but that could change any hour.
Is she pawing the ground? Getting up & down?
Happy kidding!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She looks like she will kid anytime today  good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She does look close.


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for your input. I'm staying in the goat yard and opened the kidding stall with fresh bedding. She isn't pawing at the ground but is attached to me which is very out of the ordinary for her. I hope this is it. Today is a very nice day and I have a couple home school moms wanting to bring their children to see the miracle of life  should be great. We did the same thing with our last kidding and it was an awesome experience for them and me  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

She till has a vigorous appetite. Is that any hint that maybe not today? Goats are so strange sometimes haha! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hehe not necessarily, some can eat right up to the very last minute.


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

Ok, thanks Nancy! They are just so tricky!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How is everything going ? Any babies yet ? How is Latte doing ?


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

Absolutely nothing. *sigh* Latte is just fine, eating away. Not a care in the world. Me, on the other hand. So tired from checking on her every few ours during the night. Her discharge has changed from white to amber but her udder is still the same. So frustrating!!! Anything I can do to encourage birth?!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The best way to encourage is to go have lunch with a friend in town.:greengrin:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Or , you can take her for a bumpy car ride , lol. And walking can help move things along too  Yeah , its tough those nightly , hourly checks , you will get through it


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

Haha! Noted. I'm going to run errands in town for a few hours. She and another doe (the matriarch) escaped from the yard today (30 mph winds blew the slide lock clean off) so now I have to go buy something more sturdy. If by the time things haven't started happening, we (me and the girls) are going for a run against the wind! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm telling you this nanny is gonna make me lose my mind!! Another night passes and nothing. Her udder still hasn't filled and she is still having amber discharge. She's going to wait until tomorrow (when we expect tour first snow of 3in) the absolute worst day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Probably ! Welcome to the does code of honor


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Soooooo ?????


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

Well I'm about to go check again but aside from milky white discharge I've got nothing to go on. Hoping for tonight!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Have you walked her around or anything ? That can help stimulate her and move things along a bit….
Geez , good luck , she is really putting you through the ringer isn't she ?


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

She certainly is. Last night (about midnight) I was sure she was contracting.... Nope. So we are walking her today. And to make things worse she is a goat that ways looks like she's smiling so to me she just looks proud she kept me up all night.








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She is precious ! Love that smile of hers , lol…
Yep , she sure looks proud of herself ! That is too funny !
Can you take another pick of her lady parts ? 
Maybe someone can shed some light on whats taking so long...


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

we just finished a good walk. I took her out with Geera (our matriarch) and walked out the gravel road. Latte was apprehensive but since Gerra is calm on a lead and knows the road well she took it like a champ. I let go of their leads on our way back since I know they know the way home and had to giggle as I watched my two preggers waddle-jog the whole way home hahaha! 
Any thoughts on her lady parts? It has been exactly three weeks since she developed that little udder of hers.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

STILL. NOTHING!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They know how to drive us crazy


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Just saw your picture . Are you sure she is pregnant ? The only reason I'm asking is because her udder ( what i can see of it ) doesn't look quite full to me…….

She's really taking you for ride , isn't she !


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

She sure is. The previous owner said she had been bred when I got her, but the only way I knew for sure was that she had no udder whatsoever and then all of a sudden that little baby one showed up. This will be her second kidding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

Holey moly there's a lot of kicking, particularly on her left side. Ugh! Just give it/them up Latte! You're killing me here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

now she's just trying to use gravity to her advantage. Brat.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , she certainly is pregnant , lol..That picture is priceless , lol.
Have you seen her put her front feet up on something and stand like that for a while ? I remember one of my girls doing that right before she was due. She was helping baby get into position  I would always say she was trying to help baby fall out , lol..
I have a good feeling she is going to surprise you and have all the work done


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Looks close!


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

mollynath said:


> Holey moly there's a lot of kicking, particularly on her left side. Ugh! Just give it/them up Latte! You're killing me here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Babies are on the right side, the rumen is on the left


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

Is it possible they can kick to the left? Cause it certainly was her rumen poking out like an alien. It's so cool to see them kicking. It's hard to tell if she's separating herself (since she's the outcast) or if she's just trying to keep warm in the soft bedding I just threw down the other day. This is the second time she's kidded... Apparently, she was bred very young on accident and had her kids during a freezing winter night and her kids ended up dying...(I'm not too sure the previous owner was very vigilant or attentive) I want to be there for the whole process, I'm nervous to see if she will be a good momma this time around. Latte is still a bit skittish to touch but I am working on that with a gentle touch and treats. But our main girl Geera is very protective and doesn't want any other doe to have any attention. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

mollynath said:


> Is it possible they can kick to the left? Cause it certainly was (not) her rumen poking out like an alien. It's so cool to see them kicking. It's hard to tell if she's separating herself (since she's the outcast) or if she's just trying to keep warm in the soft bedding I just threw down the other day. This is the second time she's kidded... Apparently, she was bred very young on accident and had her kids during a freezing winter night and her kids ended up dying...(I'm not too sure the previous owner was very vigilant or attentive) I want to be there for the whole process, I'm nervous to see if she will be a good momma this time around. Latte is still a bit skittish to touch but I am working on that with a gentle touch and treats. But our main girl Geera is very protective and doesn't want any other doe to have any attention.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Amber is a GOOD thing it means shes getting closer!!! Whenever I see the amber colored long stringy mucus, I always have kids within 48 hours at the latest


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

We are back to milky white discharge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

That's ok! You saw the Amber! Mine didn't stay amber either. But once I see that, usually all mine kidded the same night. 



Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Sounds like things are getting close  
Just a thought here , do you have a separate stall for Latte ?
I would definitely keep other goats away from her till the babies are old enough . Momma and babies will need private time to bond 
A herd queen or pushy doe can hurt a momma and babies.


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

Yep, she has a private kidding stall in our little barn. I only have a one room barn right now but it is sectioned off particularly for kidding and bonding time. We have a high gate that accordions shut and its very sturdy in case of nosey goats. I usually keep the momma and kids in there for a while and then slowly introduce them to the others. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

twins finally arrived. They are tiny. One buck one doe

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

scratch that. Triplets. She was hiding a doeling in there as a surprise!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

AWWWW  Congratualtions :hug: :clap:
So , tell us , did she surprise you with her beautiful babies or did she give you a break and let you know they were coming ? :smile:


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

Ha! A little of both, check her this am before church And noticed her udder was slightly larger but didn't really think too much on it. After lunch decided I might as well pass and check, she had a bubble already so I put her in the kidding stall. Five mins later the boy came, immediately the gray girl and the I thought she was done cause she stood up to clean them off (it's cold so I was helping with a towel) and 10 seconds later she plopped the little brown girl. All in a 10 min span. Wheeeew! I made it to see them come haha! She's frankly iffy about them nursing and the first two are up and about but the last one is still sitting there. Should I do anything? She cleaned her off and she cleaned her airway but hasn't really walked yet. It's been about half an hour. Haven't seen nursing except for the first girl. The boy is looking but the brown girl hasn't even looked yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to get them to nurse quickly since it is cold. Either get them to find the teat and nurse or milk out some colostrum into a bottle. I would also blow dry the kids. If they are cold, they won't try nursing.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats! That's a lot at once. Absolutely get them up and nursing asap or milk and bottle feed. If that little doeling isn't moving much you may want to go ahead and bottle feed her. They need that colostrum as quickly as possible. Might wanna make mom's up some oatmeal with molasses too as a boost of energy after her hard work.


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

Gave her oats and molasses in her warm water. All three have nursed as far as I can tell. I'm concerned with the cold. Their barn is significantly warmer than outside but I can still see my breath. There is no electricity out here until next week! And our landlords are not going to accommodate goats in their home. Any advise on how to keep them warm? Or should I not worry? All seem lively noisy and healthy. Latte passed placenta and is eating and drinking and now allowing nursing freely with no fuss. All kids are standing and walking.








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

They should be ok. You could get some doggie sweaters for them or set up a heat lamp. Wow the colors are so different on those trips lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You could bring in the babies one at a time to blow dry 
I wouldn't take them all away from her at once , that would stress her.One at a time she should be fine with. Make sure they all nurse.
If they are cold , they won't try to do much of anything and can go downhill pretty fast. Doggie sweaters are a great thing to have for them. Once the babies are warm and dry , they should be fine. Keep them out of the drafts though. Have fun and enjoy your new babies


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks! I need to find some xs doggie sweaters tomorrow for when it starts getting colder at the end of the week. I tried some size small on them but that is too baggy for them and once they fall over in them it's like the are stuck for good haha. It has actually warmed up since she first delivered them. I was afraid I lost one when I went to check them again, nope, just resting on her side... I gave her a little cuddle and she was back to nursing so I know she was ok. I petted them all to see if there were any wet spots still, everyone seems to be dry and well. And noisy lol. I can't believe she had trips! I'm totally shocked, my husband and I had a bet going, I said one big one, and he said 2 average. Ha! We both lost the bet but we are thrilled to have them! The colors she gave are amazing! I can't believe how different each one is! She was bred with an angora so it will be interesting to see how furry they get. I think I also got blue eyes in the little grey girl! So excited!!!! Thanks for the advice it really calmed my nerves! Well, you and my essential oil haha! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

Awwww. So cute. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

Are they not the sweetest?!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They are adorable ! Love all their colors , so pretty 
Glad all are doing well. Have you seen them all nurse ? 
You really have to make sure they all have nursed and are able to do so with no problems. Once that is established , they should be one big happy family  Some electrolytes or molasses and warm water will keep Latte energized to care for her little babies  She's going to have a big job ahead of her , lol.. Not like giving birth to three wasnt 
enough , lolol. Congrats again


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks so much, Trickyroo!! Yes I got to see each of them nurse, and they are still wobbly but are getting better. I sewed up some little sweaters for them for the night too. They really fuss when they topple over and are still getting the hang of rolling back over on those long legs, but they'll get it down  
I put molasses in lattes water (I also made sure it was really warm) also fed her, she ate very well and seems to be doing good at caring for all three. Uff, I thought that I could relax when she finally gave birth but now that it's three tiny babies I feel like I need to check if they're ok every five mins. (Which is quite the trek through the snow at night) 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How are the little ones and Latte doing today ? Hope all are well 
Your doing wonderful ! Yep , its a good idea to check on them multiple times a day , since they are so small and fragile yet , you want to be on top of things. Maybe every five minutes is a bit overdo , lol.
I know the feeling well , we all do  Its hard not to just sit there and watch them learn what life is all about on the outside 
Oh , one thing , keep a bucket of plain water for Latte and the warm water and molasses as treat for her . My guys slurped that down like nobodys business after they kidded  She may not want the molasses all the time and you want her to keep herself hydrated 
You MUST keep us supplied with lots of pictures ( its a requirement here )


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

. All is well! To be honest I prepared myself for a loss before I checked them for the first time this morning. And was overjoyed that everyone is doing so well. Mama, Latte is hiding from them in this picture haha. I may turn her out for a little while (under supervision of course. I left what little molasses water she had but took your advise and put a fresh bucket of water in there too. She's eating really well and so are all the kids. My niece decided to name the little brown girl Mocha, haha! And thinks it's funny to give the little boy a "big guy" name and calls him "The Zeus". Haha, she also asked if we could call the other girl another spice name (my husband is from Trinidad, they are very accustomed to eating goat, one of the main spices for goat dishes is Geera, and that's what our queen is named) so since the gray girl looks like Gerra we called her Marsala! Haha! My niece said they needed names immediately, and I wasn't about to argue with a 10 year old lol. Don't worry, my husband will never be able to eat my precious goats haha! Although he threatens it with our billy when he gets rowdy. Haha! Ps, went to target and got new sweaters for the trips, only $3 and they are so cute and warm. I'll take a new picture with their new sweaters today when I get to check them again. Thanks so much for the support, I'm glad I had an idea of what to do this round but i got all of my confidence from your support and great advise!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yay pictures ! Awww  so tiny ! They are precious love their matching sweaters Very nice names too ! Love the name Mocha too , fits nicely  Hey, call me a over protective momma , but i would remove the milk crate.
Its just because their feet/hooves are so tiny , they could get caught up it. I didn't let my Nigerians have their milk crate back ( i would put their water on it so the ducks don't dirty it ) till I was positive their hooves where bigger then the holes in the crate , lolol..
I love the last picture ! Its like they are asking each other how their trip was into the world , lol..Or they could be planning on raiding the milk bar soon 

Oh , you might want to start a new thread in photogenic to keep us updated on them. Since Latte is out of the waiting room with her brand new family


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for the advise I wouldn't even think about their tiny hooves getting stuck, I'll take that out for sure, latte will have no escape. I'll move her thread over to photogenic. Thank goodness we are put of the waiting room! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Awww, they're soo tiny! 

Latte's looks like she's saying "Yikes, human, why did you drop those little things in here??!!" when she's on her bucket, lol!


----------

